# Stormy, You will be missed!



## Camarie (Aug 17, 2009)

I have been dreading to write this but i thought i should let everyone know. My flemish giant Stormy died today. I don't know how it happened. I am extremely upset and stopped crying for a min to write this. I came home today and found Stormy in the dead bunny flop position. I was thinking she was sleeping. But when i touched her she did not move. I didnt think she was sick, but i should of with Salem in his condition. Stormy my young flemie furbabie i will miss you!


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh no I am so, so sorry! 
Binky free Stormy
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I wonder did the breeder selling them too young have a part to play?
I know you loved Stormy alot, I am so sorry she's gone


----------



## Camarie (Aug 17, 2009)

Well i dont know cause the bacteria the rabbits had when they where younger they got from feeding off of their mommys milk. The parents i bet are sick too.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 17, 2009)

we're so sorry to hear of Stormy's passing. Our Lilly went the same way. I just though she was on her side sleeping. Bunny's are so good at hiding things from us. All we can do is give them love and a good forever home and hope to have them a long time. It's really hard to say good bye. Binky free big girl.:bunnyangel:


----------



## Camarie (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks Nancy!


----------



## pla725 (Aug 17, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. It's been a tough week for us bunny owners.


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh no, Sara. I'm Sorry. She was so Beautiful. I'm sorry for your loss. 

ink iris:Rest In Peace Stormy ink iris: 

Binky free :rainbow:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 17, 2009)

*Camarie wrote: *


> Well i dont know cause the bacteria the rabbits had when they where younger they got from feeding off of their mommys milk. The parents i bet are sick too.



Actually the longer they feed the more antibodies they get. So taking them a way early can be the problem. 

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 17, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, they always go to soon.

Dave


----------



## Camarie (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks All! Well i had the Bacteria beat with the antiboitic but i guess something else i couldnt see was wrong. Salem her brother is still thriving for now. The vets believe his abses is a tumor and well i dont have the money to get it removed. They dont know how long he has but i want to give him the best of what he has last. He is still eating like a pig so thats good. Stormy wasnt showing any signs of being ill. I just remember where he had the rabbits housed and i knew it wasnt right. I hope he gets the rabbits checked soon i called him today to tell him what happened and he offered me another bunny for $40. I wanted to scream at him. I miss my Stormy she is missed but i know where she went there is no pain and she can binky all she wants.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm really sorry to hear about Stormy's passing.

I wonder if there was an inner ear infection that your vet missed as his ears never did straighten out.


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss Sara. :tears2:


----------



## Becca (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm so sorry 

Binky free Stormy!!

xx


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your loss

Binky free Stormy :angelandbunny:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about dear Stormy. How are you doing?


----------



## Camarie (Aug 20, 2009)

Im doing ok right now i am focused on getting Salem my other rabbit the help he needs.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 20, 2009)

i am so sorry


----------

